# Quoddy Camp Moccasins



## stcolumba (Oct 10, 2006)

For years, I've worn the trusty LL Bean camp mocs. But, I am curious about the same offering from Quoddy. Any feedback or comments?

https://shop.ballandbuck.com/products/quoddy-brown-camp-moccasins-free-shipping


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I have two pairs of Quoddys, bought when the buzz was beginning and they were, I believe, $85 a pop.

Quoddy's a great outfit. They've diversified the line. They'll talk to you on the phone. And they're made in the USA (although if you have a vision of gnarled Down Easterners sewing mocs when the lobster season is slow you'll be disappointed).

I've seen a lot of the line in person at a store here in town. I'd love to own most of them, and I wobbled for a moment at the boat shoe.

But I'm sorry, $200 plus for what are essentially disposable shoes make Quoddys a luxury item, not a staple.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

wore bean mocs for decades, as did my father. somewhere along the way they changed. everything changed, except the price. the rubber sole became some sort of composite. an inner sole (removable) was added, the upper leather got cheaper and less flexible, and a pretty stiff, big, heel counter was added where none existed before. A good example of holding the line well on price, and keeping about the same look in catalogue photos, while changing the shoe entirely. The Quoddy, particularly the unlined version O'Connell's sells _is_ the old Bean moc. Is $200 too much to shell out for a floppy, "essentially disposable" shoe? A personal decision. Worth it to me. Rancourt and others also produce a camp moc for around that price, and I'd bet they're good, too. Sadly, that's apparently what it costs to produce the old Bean-moc nowadays, for me, must-have footwear.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The Quoddy Trail and Rancout designs have proven to be worth every penny I've paid for them. While I have six pair of Quoddys in rotation, I have not experienced their camp mocs. However, IMHO, they craft some of the most biomechanically supportive camp shoes to be had and, capable of being recrafted/resoled at $30 a pop (one of my pairs of their boatshoes has been recrafted twice), they are not all that badly priced! Good luck in your quest!


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

One of my several pair of Quoddys looks exactly like your illustration. They have been with me for a few years and are worn regularly in rotation with many other camp mocs, including Timberline, Dunham, Eastland, etc. The Quoddys in general are a little lighter, more refined and more expensive. If your pocketbook can stand it, why not?


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Like Patrick, I got mine when they were around $85. I wasn't completely satisified w/ their workmanship (mine looked pretty shoddy) but for the price I wasn't going to argue. I wouldn't pay $200+ for Quoddys, rather I'd give Rancourt a try next time around.

Brian


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Have owned both Quoddy and Rancourt and find Rancourt vastly superior shoes.
Just my $.02.
Tom


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

why, I wonder? (just ordered a pair of Rancourts)


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

vwguy said:


> Like Patrick, I got mine when they were around $85. I wasn't completely satisified w/ their workmanship (mine looked pretty shoddy) but for the price I wasn't going to argue. I wouldn't pay $200+ for Quoddys, rather I'd give Rancourt a try next time around.
> 
> Brian


I bought mine at a slightly higher price, $109.00, I think, and Brian's and Patrick's sentiments reflect mine. I would say, too, that Chromexel isn't a very good leather for shoes, and an even poorer choice for this kind of shoe - it's too thick, too pliable, and absorbs water and perspiration too readily.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Has anyone else had this issue? I'm on the cusp of ordering some Rancourts and I had settled on the chromexel. It looks great and would appear to make a handsome shoe, but if it's a poor choice for this type of shoe I'd have to reconsider. I'm interested to hear some dissenting opinions on Chromexel.


----------



## oldominion (Dec 8, 2009)

Trip English said:


> I'm interested to hear some dissenting opinions on Chromexel.


You're not going to hear them from me. My 2 pair of 2 year-old Quoddys, both made of Chromexcel, have the same break-in and patina of my nicest, oldest shoes. The chromexcel, being a more durable, thicker leather, molds more tightly to my bare foot than the pleather of other boat shoes like Sperrys.

On the down side, break-in did in fact take the better part of a year, particularly the boat shoe. There was a point where I did think, Geez, this leather is so thick, and a boat shoe is supposed to be more like a slipper, and disposable, etc. I did not have this issue with my O'Connell's/Quoddy penny loafer. Now, two years down the line, I wouldn't trade either pair for the world.

A final consideration is this: The Quoddy is a real, substantial shoe. I've read other posts where men of our number wear their boat shoes/camp mocs mowing the grass, etc., while I do not. In fact my boat shoes *have* been submerged in the Chesapeake, and not by mistake (and I was actually on a boat! Imagine that), but for the most part I wear them as I would a loafer. Not for yard work, in other words, but to work (I teach), to baseball and lacrosse games, to the neighborhood pool, etc.

SO, in sum, if you're interested in buying a real shoe that you will have for a long time, and you're not buying a boat shoe for purposes of yard work or to slop stables, and if the 200 plus dollar price point doesn't bother you, it is my opinion that Quoddys will make you happy.

I have no experience with Rancourt but have worn LLB's and Sperrys since the late 70s, so can only speak in comparison with LLB and Sperry.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Danner is making their Mountain Light Lownsdale boot from chromexel. My faith in Danner boots is nearly religious, so their use of it would testify to its durability.


----------



## fiddler (Apr 19, 2010)

I doubt Danner used Chromexcel before it became an established name. 

My Chromexcel Alden's are more or less rendered useless in the colder months. The leather is stuffed with oils and waxes, so it becomes very stiff at below freezing. 

I would say Chromexcel should be well suited for a moccasin though, where a thick leather is essential for a comfortable footbed.


----------



## stcolumba (Oct 10, 2006)

There have been interesting replies to my query. Thanks!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Trip English said:


> Has anyone else had this issue? I'm on the cusp of ordering some Rancourts and I had settled on the chromexel. It looks great and would appear to make a handsome shoe, but if it's a poor choice for this type of shoe I'd have to reconsider. I'm interested to hear some dissenting opinions on Chromexel.


Cared for improperly, Chromexcel leather can develope/exhibit a rather dull, lusterless appearance and become more easily scuffable (is scuffable even a word?) as additional layers of polish are applied. One of the real beauties of Chromexcel is that the material needs only to be occassionally (re-) conditioned to keep it looking good. Otherwise, just give the shoes a quick buff to knock the dust off and go! Very durable leather that will seemingly last forever.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I bought Quoddy boats from OC four years ago when they cost around $100. I've worn them heavily.

Now I miss them, because two weeks ago I sent them to Quoddy for resoling and general cleaning, for only $15 plus shipping each way. 

Just saying: People wondering whether to pay out the nose for Quoddy products should keep this ameliorating factor in mind. I'd much rather drop some $30 bucks total for reloaded Quoddys than $75 for another brand's new pair of slum.

(Then again, I haven't received the shoes yet, so we'll see how it goes.)


----------

